# URGENT dog swallows a ankle sock



## luis

My friends 16 week old pitbull mix puppy swallowed a small female ankle sock last night at 11pm. I told him I would post a question to see if anyone has ever experienced the same or knows what could be done. He has not pooped it out yet, but we're hoping he will otherwise we'd have to look for an emergency vet since it's the weekend. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## amynrichie

I would expect the sock to come out the other end just fine. Watch for signs of pain, vomiting, other signs of illness like lethargy, not eating, etc.


----------



## kafkabeetle

I'd try to find a vet. That's a pretty large object for a puppy to swallow. Has he pooped at all, or just hasn't passed the sock yet? If he hasn't pooped since then I would get to the vet ASAP because it could become an obstruction. If he has pooped I'd say it's less urgent but still something you'll want to keep an eye on and maybe get him in on Monday.


----------



## CoverTune

I would be going to the vet immediately, so they can x-ray and see if it's causing an obstruction.


----------



## Maggie Girl

I bet it will pass with minimal discomfort, but if you're very concerned call the vet for reassurance. My friends' dog ate a dish towel once and it "came out" with a little "midwifery" help, LOL. Don't you wish dogs would just eat their food?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

No, don't wait for reassurance, go to the vet. I have heard plenty of stories of dogs dying after not passing something that "should have just passed" and socks are a big culprit. Tell your friend to go to the vet.


----------



## Cracker

As much as I've seen many a lab bring up or pass a sock a couple of days after a "snack", I've seen just as many get obstructed. Since this is a small/young pup I would be concerned and yes, would have him go to the vet.


----------



## luis

Thank you all for your replies. 

He is my friend's so I'm not sure about recent pooping. 

He's keeping a close eye on him and we have an emergency vet number ready now.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

i have to agree i would just call the vet and get the dog the dog to them asap to me its something you dont wait on cause who knows what could happen D: hope the pup will be fine


----------



## LuvMyAngels

If it were my dog we'd be at the E-Vet. I know of English Mastiffs that have ended up with obstructions due to socks.


----------



## petpeeve

At THIS stage I would put my faith in a vet opinion / visit.

I usually stay away from offering advice of this nature, but *if* you had caught it IMMEDIATELY, you could have tried administering some hydrogen peroxide, or a good teaspoon or so of common table salt, orally. This will cause the dog to vomit whatever it has RECENTLY ingested.

Much too late for that, though, so I think a trip to the vet is in order just to be safe and sure.



Anyway, I hope everything 'works out' well for the little tyke.


----------



## rebsx3

About three months ago my dog startin gettin very sick. He was throwing up for about eight hours, and could not even keep water down. He kept eating grass but that would just come right back up also. He also had no bowel movements that day. He was also stretching a lot .. which the vet called the "pray position". He could not stay in one spot and could not sleep. We took him to an emergency vet and they took x-rays. He had an obstruction in his bowel. It turns out that he had swolled a squeker out of one of his toys that we did not realize. They then had to perform emergency surgery to remove it. If we had gone in sooner they could have just gone in and pulled it out of his stomach but it was too late at that point. It was very expensive (in excess of 2,000) and a lot of after care. He was on five medications and a special diet for weeks. So I suggest that you get it checked out as soon as possible .. better safe than sorry!


----------



## cshellenberger

luis said:


> My friends 16 week old pitbull mix puppy swallowed a small female ankle sock last night at 11pm. I told him I would post a question to see if anyone has ever experienced the same or knows what could be done. He has not pooped it out yet, but we're hoping he will otherwise we'd have to look for an emergency vet since it's the weekend. Thanks for any advice!


 
get the pup to a VET now, end of story.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Gosh I live in fear of this happening since my puppy is in that mouthy stage. I would be going to the vet just to be sure, a squeaker out of a toy is much much smaller then a sock so just to be safe I would at least call. Since I'm not a vet I don't feel comfortable giving anymore advice then this.


----------



## Shandwill

This is one of my fears with Russia, as she is OBSESSED with socks! When she has one in her mouth, the only way you know is by her guilty expression, you can't see the sock at all! After pulling one of my husband's tube socks out of her throat on two different occasions, we have become MUCH more careful with our dirty laundry. Glad she's so good natured and let's me put my entire hand and wrist in her mouth!


----------



## sassafras

Well if you knew about it and took the puppy in right away, there would be a chance the sock could be removed from the stomach non-surgically using an endoscope.

But at this point, to be honest if the puppy swallowed the sock but is acting TOTALLY normal (including still eating and passing stools) I would feed some bulky meals and cross your fingers. Just because it's in there doesn't mean it WILL cause an obstruction. I would give it a chance to pass on its own, and I sure wouldn't cut a dog that was acting normal just because I knew it had eaten something smallish like an ankle sock. 

But at the absolute first sign of any vomiting, not wanting to eat, or lethargy/low energy, go to the vet right away. Those are signs of an obstruction and he's likely headed to surgery at that point.


----------



## CoverTune

sassafras said:


> I sure wouldn't cut a dog that was acting normal just because I knew it had eaten something smallish like an ankle sock.


Nor would any vet in their right mind.


----------



## cshellenberger

sassafras said:


> and I sure wouldn't cut a dog that was acting normal just because I knew it had eaten something smallish like an ankle sock.


I wouldn't either, but I WOULD go ask for an xray and perhaps some IV fluids and observation to make sure it passes (especailly if it hasn't passed in 36 hours) whether there's vomiting present or not.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Was checking this thread for updates, I hope the pup is ok


----------



## pugmom

Vet ASAP!..if the sock has not passed or come back up….even if the dog is not showing sings of discomfort 

I had a male Doberman that died as a result of eating a sock ......if you wait for signs of distress it could be too late...

I took my boy as soon as I noticed him drinking excessively and not eating….and spent 7k trying to save him…including emergency surgery and multiple blood transfusions…..still he did not make it


----------



## Dog101

Ok so my dog used to eat our baby socks and they passed out on one side our another but don't let that lull you into a false sence of security call the vets.


----------



## frannies

I had a rottweiler that swallowed my underwear thong and she was 100 lbs but I didn't wait for her to pass it or anything; I actually called poison control (yes for people poison control - my vet was taking too long to call back) and they told me to take a teaspoon of hydrogen perioxide and make her swallow it. Well I did and she threw up the article of clothing in a few minutes.


----------



## Beagleboy

My beagle just swallowed an ankle sock!!!! My family has no money for vets or help like that! What do I do?


----------



## hanksimon

Call the Vet and explain the situation and see if they will guide you over the phone for no cost!


----------

